# LG Flatron w2361v monitor issue



## ianchesh (Jan 17, 2012)

So I've had my LG Flatron w2361v for almost exactly a year now and in the last week it has started acting up on me. It will from out of no where bring up the menu screen and start cycling through all of the different settings for the monitor. I did some basic research online and tried unplugging the monitor for 24 hours and plugging it back in, didn't help. I also tried to blow it with compressed air, that also didn't help. I tried to pull the monitor apart but couldn't figure out how to get it open without breaking it. Any help here would be fantastic.

Thanks in advance!
Ian


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The info I see for that monitor says it has the standard 3 yr. warranty.


----------



## ianchesh (Jan 17, 2012)

So you're saying my monitor is screwed?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Stuck button (front panel or remote) or the internal circuitry is faulty.

Warranty period is from your purchase date.


----------

